# Destin Head Boat "Sweet Jody" Report



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

My daughter and I took the 8 hour trip out on the Sweet Jody today. The cost was $115 for the ride, $45 mil discount, $50 regular fare, and a $20 tip (I didn't let em clean our fish). I'll admit the ride was a wee bit long at a little over two hours each way, but it wasn't bad. There was a good mix of seasoned fishermen with their own rods/bait/etc. and a lot of repeat customers from Wisconsin. I'll let the pics speak for themselves, but all in all, I would say everyone had a great time. Mission accomplished :thumbup:.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern it Tarver....my neck has a crick in it now!!!! I might have to call work off tonight!!!

Hey brother, at least you caught a good cookout worth brother!!!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dern it Tarver....my neck has a crick in it now!!!! I might have to call work off tonight!!!
> 
> Hey brother, at least you caught a good cookout worth brother!!!!


 
x2 Jason..my neck hurts 2


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Yepper... After fishing all day and trying to get the pics up before bed time, I said phooey on righting them...:whistling:


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I just turned my monitor on its' side, looks like ya'll had fun!

Tod


----------



## oatmeal1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah my neck was popping away. Good eating!


----------

